# DI and SI - what brands are there?



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

I am very interested in buying a down imaging and side imaging depth finder. My question is, which companies offer these in one unit. The only one I could find is Hummingbird and I want to explore all of my options before I buy. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Lowrance also offers the down and side imaging units. They are the HDS units and come in 5,7,8,and 10 inch screens. the catch with Lowrance is that you have to pay $599 on top of the head unit price for the down and side imaging hub which a lot of people don't realize if they are just getting into it. Humminbird sells the 798 898 998 and 1198s and come in one package with everything you dont have to buy anything else. They are pretty similar although if you ask different people they'll all have a preference and say ones better than the other. Lowrance is probably SLIGHTLY clearer with their images while humminbird also has nice clear screens. overall humminbird will be a few hundred dollars cheaper when all is said and done and I dont think you are losing anything really.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Not entirely true, Lowrance has the newer Elite series out which provides a new affordable lineup. http://www.lowrance.com/Products/Marine/Mark-Elite-Series/


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I didn't think any of the Elite Series units had SI capability, thought you had to go with the HDS series to get SI.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

right the elite series does not have side imaging you have to get an hds... plus you get either sonar or down imaging with the elites, not both. Humminbird makes a 597 HD DI model that gives you what i think is a much better image in the down imaging PLUS you get sonar for the same price as the lowrance elite down imaging unit (649.99) The humminbird 798 is the lowest priced unit with side and down imaging at 1049.99.. the hds 5 with the down and side imaging adds up to about 1300...


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

i just picked up a 798 SI unit with Navionics chip on new in the sealed box on Ebay for $450. Start looking everyday and you will find one on there that goes for cheap.


----------

